# Romeo y Julieta Aniversario Robusto Cigar Review - great roll & wrapper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

not too many R & J do i still smoke. years ago when there were not too many good choices i did. but i got these at JR as the cigar of the week and ...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Aniversario Robusto Cigar Review - great roll & wrapper


----------

